# EF-M to EF Adapter Now Special Order



## Swphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got a product update email from B&H saying that the EF adapter for the M is now a special order, non-cancelable and non-returnable item. It was previously out of stock.

I could understand them making an outgoing/soon to be replaced body a special order item, but now that they're doing the same for the adapter, it makes you wonder if:

a) a new, updated adapter will be released with the 2nd generation body
b) the whole EOS M system is taking a break (or, less likely, being retired permanently) from the US market

The fact that no plans have been announced to release the 11-22mm here lends support to option B.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

Interestingly, it lists for $190 instead of the $150 it was a few days ago. 

I wouldn't read much (if anything) into the special order thing. The same thing happened when I was planning to get the Tripod Mount Ring C, and they're certainly not going to stop selling the 70-300L nor it's tripod ring.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Indeed, the price has gone up from 150$ to 190$.
I just ordered one for 135$ overhere in Australia.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

Just ordered mine from here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290909317557 I emailed them and they say they are brand new and genuine Canon. Probably no retail box as I know some are splitting kits, for $105 I can live without a genuine box


----------



## fugu (Jul 10, 2013)

A lot of Amazon sellers are selling them "used" for around $100, but they specify that it's an open box item from a kit, never used and just repacked.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

fugu said:


> A lot of Amazon sellers are selling them "used" for around $100, but they specify that it's an open box item from a kit, never used and just repacked.



Just be careful that it is the genuine canon part you are bidding on, and not a knock off, 'for canon' tripod rings are one thing, anything with contacts and precise tolerances is quite another. If there is a demand for them, somebody somewhere will do knock offs.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Interestingly, it lists for $190 instead of the $150 it was a few days ago.


I guess they are partially covering for their "losses" on their recent EOS-M price of $299 ... I bet a lot of Canon dslr users have bought the EOS-M at $299 and I bet they would all want to use their existing EF/EF-S lenses with their newly acquired EOS-M ... Best time for them to sell the adapter at a higher price ... Smart marketing... I am sure they will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, it lists for $190 instead of the $150 it was a few days ago.
> ...



Makes sense. Amazon price is creeping up, too.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 10, 2013)

I've got my M on order (backorder) from B&H. I am actually amost more interested in the M42 adapter and seeing how my legacy glass performs on it. For example, I love my Super Takumar 35mm f/3.5, but it is the one lens in my vintage kit that just doesn't hardly work on FF. I loved it when I had a 60D and even a 500D, so I'm hoping to get some new life on it with the M.

There is one area I wish that Canon had matched some of the mirrorless competitors in - in body stablization. I like the system the way it is on DLSRs, as the best in lens stabilizers seem much more effective than in body stabilizers, but on something like the M (and with my vintage lenses), some stabilization (even if just a couple of stops) would be huge.

But other than the shorty forty, I think I would find that the additional bulk of the adapter + a big lens would kind of defeat the purpose of the M. My 6D's work just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2013)

Canon needs to make more pancakes. 10mm to 135mm

Although, it's nice to be able to mount EF lenses to mirrorless body.... but I just don't myself attaching an EF lens to an adapter then to compact body :-\

That would take away the main purpose buying mirrorless camera.


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 10, 2013)

there is an electronics upgrade, a Mark II EF-M Adapter is not necessary. There are no optics, just mechanical and electrical interfaces plus the barrel that moves the focal point.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Canon needs to make more pancakes. 10mm to 135mm
> 
> Although, it's nice to be able to mount EF lenses to mirrorless body.... but I just don't myself attaching an EF lens to an adapter then to compact body :-\
> 
> That would take away the main purpose buying mirrorless camera.



I kind of agree here. I've used the EF converter far less than I anticipated. If I'm thinking bigger lens then I'm also wanting big camera handling etc.

I don't think any compact camera system makes sense with anything but pancake primes. And then, if you carry a selection you are almost back to square 1.


----------



## neech7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, it lists for $190 instead of the $150 it was a few days ago.
> ...



1. The retailers are not losing any money on the $299 deal. It was an instant rebate by Canon.
2. Some of us bought the M for use as a big sensor, pocketable point and shoot. Last thing we want is to slap on an adaptor, and then slap on a big hunk of glass and metal in front of that.
3. It would be dumb of these retailers to raise prices thinking people will beat down their doors to buy from THEM. There are plenty of alternatives (both Canon and 3rd party) on eBay, etc. that are still selling for $70-$100.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 10, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I am actually amost more interested in the M42 adapter and seeing how my legacy glass performs on it.



+1 

For the same cost of the lowest priced Canon EF -EF-M adapter one could buy an FD - EF-M, an M42 - EF-M, an SR - EF-M,…

Obviously, no AF, but I heard a rumor that people have successfully taken great photos without autofocus for years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

neech7 said:


> 2. Some of us bought the M for use as a big sensor, pocketable point and shoot. Last thing we want is to slap on an adaptor, and then slap on a big hunk of glass and metal in front of that.



Some of us bought the M for use as a very small backup body to bring along in case the primary dSLR fails, and for that use the adapter is required.

But I do agree - for general use, I have no intention of putting the M+adatper behind my 24-70 II, 70-200 II, or 600 II (well, maybe that last combo one time as a novelty!). For general use, a wider selection of EF-M lenses is needed (personally, I'd like to see a 50-1xx telezoom, in addition to more pancakes).


----------



## neech7 (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> neech7 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Some of us bought the M for use as a big sensor, pocketable point and shoot. Last thing we want is to slap on an adaptor, and then slap on a big hunk of glass and metal in front of that.
> ...



I don't presume to know how each of us is going to use the M. I was just refuting his statement that *ALL* of us who bought the M is going to need/want the adaptor. I didn't get one, I'm not sure if I will any time soon.

And actually, I am waiting to see if Canon or Metabones will release a EF to EF-M speedbooster/FL reducer. Such a product will actually do away with the need for the regular adaptor.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 10, 2013)

neech7 said:


> And actually, I am waiting to see if Canon or Metabones will release a EF to EF-M speedbooster/FL reducer. Such a product will actually do away with the need for the regular adaptor.



If this rumour is anything to go by http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/the-next-eos-m-cameras-cr1/



> Also in development is a focal length reducer for EF lenses, this will be announced with the 20mp EOS M camera.



I would like an M as it'd be a brilliant option for a second body while out climbing though I'll probably hold off until a new generation comes out with the 70D sensor and its better AF even though I don't think the current AF seems too shabby.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> neech7 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Some of us bought the M for use as a big sensor, pocketable point and shoot. Last thing we want is to slap on an adaptor, and then slap on a big hunk of glass and metal in front of that.
> ...



My wish list for Canon pancake lenses: 
1. 60mm macro lens - be able to focus 1-2" from tiny subject
2. 10mm or 12mm prime
3. 35 or 50 prime


----------



## nolken (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Not only that, but there are probably going to be many returns on the camera. Many people are buying the camera for $299 just because of the price. They then may decide they don't need/want the camera and return it. If they buy a non-returnable accessory, they will be less likely to return the camera. Maybe this is their way of minimizing returns.


----------



## nolken (Jul 10, 2013)

I ordered the camera from Amazon. The expected ship date is 1-3 months, so I was able to lock in the price while still allowing plenty of time to see how the market fares in the upcoming months. This will also allow for more time to see whether or not they're going to be releasing a successor in the near future and whether or not it will be worth the extra cost.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

nolken said:


> I ordered the camera from Amazon. The expected ship date is 1-3 months, so I was able to lock in the price while still allowing plenty of time to see how the market fares in the upcoming months. This will also allow for more time to see whether or not they're going to be releasing a successor in the near future and whether or not it will be worth the extra cost.



Just be aware that Amazon has been known to cancel existing orders if there is a significant price change. That's what they did to those who pre-ordered the new supertele lenses, when Canon raised prices by $1000 between announcement and release.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 10, 2013)

neech7 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > neech7 said:
> ...


I agree that "ALL" is an incorrect word to use, so I hereby irrevocably retract that word and replace it with the word "most" ;D 
But seriously, I bought EOS-M + 22mm with the adapter bundle, and other than testing I never used the adapter for any kind of serious image making ... However, I know that having that adapter is kinda like an insurance, just in case something goes wrong and I have a backup readily available ... especially when the adapter can easily be tucked away in some corner of my camera bag ... I think many DSLR users probably feel the same way ... in some way the adapter gives the opportunity for many photographers an excuse to have a backup system which they would otherwise probably never consider ... I think most photographers are gear junkies and they like collecting things "for backup" ;D just the other day I ordered 2 small inexpensive bags for the EOS-M (even though I only need one, coz the second one was for "backup) ... Also I am not a gambler, smoker, drinker or a womenizer, but a man gotta have at least one vice ... getting "backup" gear is that much needed vice, so stop ruining it for us with your comments that we don't need the adapter ... *Every man who owns an EOS-M and has the noble of wise of camera gear collection must have the adapter* ;D ... Don't know if you are married or not but here is a tip, when a married guy spends $100 or $200 ever month on gear (which can easily be hid in your camera bag) the wife don't question you ... but you spend $100 on a big a55 gear which cannot be easily hid, you either face her wrath or silence treatment ... try spending a $800 on a big a55 DSLR camera for "backup" purposes and see what the wife can do to you ;D ... Therefore, my friend, the EOS-M adapter, even at $190, is an easy to hide small gear that falls well below the wife's radar of vice limits set for the husband, hence every camera gear junkie must have an adapter ... Holy 5h!t, I just convinced myself to get Canon 1.4x or 2x extender ... I love CR, it helps fuel my vice. ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got mine, from the eBay link I posted earlier.

It is a genuine Canon adapter in a genuine Canon box, I am very happy for $85 all inc.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bought the 22mm kit and ordered a white box grey market adapter for $90 from Hong Kong. The adapter will be mounted to the 40mm STM when we take it out. That gives me two focal length options to choose from, both with great IQ. If I need more than these options provide, I have my DSLR! For me, the adapter was integral to the purpose of the M.


----------

